# Which reel?



## spydermn

I have been reading a lot about how the MC on an Avet will limit casting distance. I am new to conventionals but am getting better all the time. I have been looking at the Akios reels but am wondering how forgiving they are? I have been around and am still learning the lingo but the 757CTM looks like something I am looking for. A bit more line capacity than my SX MC, but not huge, also without the restrictions of the MC. Thoughts?

DO you by chance do loaners or have used I could try and send back?


----------



## Tommy

I don't usually do "loaners", it can be risky but if you see me on the beach you are more than welcome to cast anything in my truck.

The 757CTM is a great 20-25 lb test class reel. It has a 4 brake block arraignment plus an outstanding mag control system that makes for a very forgiving reel that can be easily tuned for speed by removing 1, 2, 3 or even all 4 blocks and adjusting the mags.

It casts great and has the capacity and drag to tame most surf species.

Tommy


----------



## spydermn

No worries on the loaner idea, I understand!

How is the 757 for long casting? Is it going to fly better than my Avet? 

I know I need work on my form, but I cannot have my gear holding me back either. For example I was shooting 48/50 with my Benelli Nova on the skeet range, but couldn't break 50/50. Switched to a Benelli SuperSport (CF) and ran 50 the 2nd time out with it


----------



## Tommy

If you are looking for a fishing reel that will give max distance then my recommendation would be the 656 SCM black widow. Loaded with .35mm mono (18lb Sakuma, most others - 15 lb test) you will be hard pressed to find a fishing reel that gives more distance.

If you need 20-25 lb test then the 757CTM or the Truth model SM would be good choices.

Tommy


----------



## bronzbck1

Yep the 656 or 666 is all you need


----------



## spydermn

Is it possible I can get a side by side pic of a 656ctm and 757ctm? I would like to see how much bigger the one is than the other. If it is easier you can send it to me on Facebook. I am getting one, I just need to decide which


----------



## lurebuilder

I'm just picked up a 656ctm from Tommy and love it so far


----------

